# Photoshopped.



## jadin

Due to the squabble in the photo posting forum about digitally 'enhancing' photos. I thought why not a theme to let everyone post their digital creations. Since this is a photo forum, make sure you're editing photos and not just making it all from scratch 






This was accomplished by making the photo a negative, then changing the levels to the extreme, making the shadows the highlights, and the highlights the shadows.





Same as the previous photo, but very slightly different 'levels' settings.





Two images merged, the old window view was that of K-mart, I like the clouds quite a bit better.





One of my newest digital art pieces. Inverted the image using hue instead of brightness.


----------



## StvShoop

Edited due to broken link


----------



## malachite

jadin - I really dig the last one. Looks just like a time exposure on print film. Cool stuff............


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

This photo, taken by one of my photographers, was a first attempt at "creating" a photo. The original is essentially the same but the aircraft was way too dark. I cut out the aircraft and modified the contrast and such and then overlayed it on a fresh original copy of the photo. It's essentially a photo composite using only one photo. I think it came out ok. What are your thoughts?


----------



## ZacKrohn

Edited due to broken link


----------



## StvShoop

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> This photo, taken by one of my photographers, was a first attempt at "creating" a photo. The original is essentially the same but the aircraft was way too dark. I cut out the aircraft and modified the contrast and such and then overlayed it on a fresh original copy of the photo. It's essentially a photo composite using only one photo. I think it came out ok. What are your thoughts?


Looks Great. Very effective way to get a great shot out of a would be non-usable.


----------



## Alison

This one I used a plug in called Mystical TTC (tint, tone and coloring). There's a setting called overexposed that gives the look of infrared almost. Anyway, I used that and I think I also used enriched black.


----------



## Jaffapie

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Jaffapie said:
			
		

> This was for a dissertation I was writing on photo manipulation.  The top left is the original photo, the top right is a "fashion/makeup" manip (are these models really as beautiful as they seem?), the bottom left is photo journalism (can we be sure that what we see in the papers is real?) and the bottom right is photo art (anything goes!)
> 
> I adore manipulating in Photoshop.  It makes me happy inside.



Very nice, I like the upper left hand one the best, I like the eye color and find them quite striking. The bottom right one is my second favorite, I like how the facial art is subtle and does not overwhelm the face. The upper right looks fake which I guess means it was successful in representing some of the fashion photography. The last one is just plain neat.

Good work.


----------



## pilgrim

That's really cool jaffa! I especially like the photo journalism bit


----------



## StvShoop

bottom left is the best!
i like all of them more after reading your statement


----------



## Jaffapie

thanks to you all  you're very kind


----------



## simnine

A dead flower I found in the garden one day.






Remnants of the area that was used to construct and ship parts of the Causway during its construction.






This should probably be in the arty farty self portrait, but... oh well.


----------



## jadin

Love the dead flower! Your self portrait is freaky man!


----------



## Jaffapie

wow the flower is gorgeous


----------



## Studio Rhoad

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ZacKrohn

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Vestal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## simnine




----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jaffapie

vestal, beautiful stuff, seriously

studio - hahaha! love it!

Here's one I did this week.


----------



## jadin

Orc!


----------



## Jaffapie

yesh, orc!


----------



## Jaffapie

or urik hai...........


----------



## Digital Matt

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jaffapie

they are really sweet


----------



## blacktypes

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin

blacktypes said:
			
		

> not as good as you but here's mine!



Woah. I beg to differ. That is pure genius!


----------



## Islander

That is good.  How did you pull that off ?????????


----------



## StvShoop

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva

WOW!  I love this thread!  Can't wait to see more!!

I don't really have anything that I have done anything cool with........but here is what I do have.

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4da36b3127ccebca2168d473c0000006610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4da36b3127ccebca24b7307740000002610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4da00b3127ccebd07e9fdfd550000002610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d804b3127cceb0a906c4d7eb0000002610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d829b3127ccebfa6103ee9ed0000001610


----------



## Tenerife

More on:
http://www.knmultimedia.com/photoshop.htm

Regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## LizM

Not too happy with the eyes on the girl on the right on this one but her expression on the original photo was worse.


----------



## errant_star

was a posed picture that looked well enough on its own but I like the effect on it nonethe less.


----------



## Tenerife

Great work errant...

Compliment and regards from Tenerife
klaus


----------



## errant_star

Thanks Tenerife ... and the kudos go straight back to you for your shots ... I don't think I've seen a shot of yours I haven't liked!


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin




----------



## JonMikal

I love this Jadin!!!!


----------



## Corry

Ditto!


----------



## blutiful

I agree, that is amazing!


----------



## santino

Edited due to broken link


----------



## simnine




----------



## simnine




----------



## jadin

ZacKrohn said:
			
		

> Feedback anyone?



Try the critique gallery for feedback. I'm at a loss as to what to say about it. Good or bad.


----------



## Picksure

Original






'shopped


----------



## MDowdey

Picksure said:
			
		

> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'shopped



damn pick!!! good work!

md


----------



## Picksure

MDowdey said:
			
		

> damn pick!!! good work!
> 
> md



Well, thank-you very much.


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Garbz

did this today out of pure boredom.  Found out this thread existed and so i thought i'd post.

Original:





Shopped: converted to black and white did some curves work and messed with layers and colours a bit.


----------



## CrazyAva

That's very neat.  I really like the original as well!


----------



## Garbz

thanks.  It was the worst of the images of that flower.  The original without cropping was very distracting.  :?


----------



## uberben




----------



## CrazyAva




----------



## Quizbiz

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Picksure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'shopped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn pick!!! good work!
> 
> md
Click to expand...

MY GOD!!!
please tell me how the _____ you did that.


----------



## Jaffapie

Just for fun


----------



## John E.




----------



## jadin

That seriously rocks cruzin.


----------



## Picksure

Quizbiz said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picksure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'shopped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn pick!!! good work!
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MY GOD!!!
> please tell me how the _____ you did that.
Click to expand...


Patience and loads of practice with the cloning tool. (and then more patience)


----------



## Nytmair

Jaffapie said:
			
		

> Just for fun



woah! i was scrolling down pretty fast to see the new posts and that freaked me out for a second haha, i was like WTF is that? good job!


----------



## Jaffapie

heeehee thanks!


----------



## pilgrim

jaffa that is just great, i love all your self portraits


----------



## Jaffapie

&lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Niki

Hahah Jaffa, now that was scary. :LOL:
Nice psp work!


----------



## John E.

jadin said:
			
		

> That seriously rocks cruzin.



Thanks Jadin, I lost count on the amount of hours I worked on that picture


----------



## Jaffapie

&lt;3 thanks niki!


----------



## JonMikal

Cruzin said:
			
		

>



OMG Cruzin!  Great creation!!!  :salute:


----------



## John E.

Thanks so much JonMikal, coming from yourself and Jadin I take that as the highest of compliments.


----------



## tekzero




----------



## androo

some excelent stuff in this thread! fairly new to photoshop myself but its great when a picture comes out not quite how you had in mind:
before:




after:


----------



## androo

ok hopefully this is the right place to ask this, on my screen the pictures i posted are way bigger than everyone else's, but the last one isaved at only 500 pixels wide! why does this keep happening? could it be the online album that i'm using to host the pics or is it something else? 
HELP!


----------



## Picksure

Photoshopped?








Or not?


----------



## jadin

Picksure said:
			
		

> Photoshopped?



Does it matter? Awesome capture man. That's classic.


----------



## JonMikal

jadin said:
			
		

> Picksure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshopped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter? Awesome capture man. That's classic.
Click to expand...


oh yeah!  awesome work Picksure!


----------



## Picksure

I thought the twin birds and the line of light down the middle of the feeder may make it look 'shopped. Its not.  

Didn't know where else to post it.

Thank-you both.


----------



## Picksure

This was one of my first photos with my new camera. Overcast day and the shot didn't come close to what I wanted. Being so new with the camera and photography I didn't understand why. Spent a little time playing with it, and liked it more.







I placed a pencil layer on the original, and erased above the tree line, the boats, bouys and the water. I had no Idea at the time how to use many of the other tools to fix a photo. 

You can view the 1024x768 version here http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/photonut/Wallpaper/964a532a.jpg
I think it is the best version. If there are any "boat nerds" here, feel free to copy the larger photo to use as desk top wallpaper.


----------



## John E.




----------



## Johnboy2978

Almost completely photoshopped.  Started with a picture of a sig sauer and the rest is 'digital magic'.


----------



## Niki

That is really cool Johnboy2978!


----------



## btrippy

Ahh, I saw that on 'The Screen Savers" (TechTV) a while back.  They showed how to make road-signs with bullet holes too.


----------



## Johnboy2978

Yeah, I was trying to keep up with Burt Monroy when he was doing it.  That guy is a freakin genius when it comes to PS.


----------



## tmpadmin

Needs some work but this was one of my first PS edits...

Before:





After:


----------



## LittleMan

I won a few competitions with this picture...  






It's not too much photoshopped though.... just touched up a little


----------



## Jaffapie

tmpadmin - very good job!


----------



## JonMikal

Jaffapie said:
			
		

> tmpadmin - very good job!



here here!!!


----------



## Picksure

I spend too much time playin with PSP.


----------



## thebeginning

man these are pretty good.  here is my humble entry...


----------



## captain-spanky

yeah... i 'touched up' little man's porsche picture too... 





also made a couple of my own...


----------



## LittleMan

I really love those Porsche's pictures edited like that... they are hillarious!:lmao:


----------



## LEXTC

found these 2 pics on the internet and turned them into a wallpaper!








here's the originals














also



Here's a snap shot of my friends Dodge stratus and a squished version below.









and here's a snap of my car and squished below


----------



## Verbal

I do quite a bit of photoshoppin'...virtually every single one of my pics is photoshopped.

Not quite what you guys do...this one's all from scratch.  It took me SO many hours! >.<


----------



## LEXTC

Verbal said:
			
		

> I do quite a bit of photoshoppin'...virtually every single one of my pics is photoshopped.
> 
> Not quite what you guys do...this one's all from scratch.  It took me SO many hours! >.<
> 
> [IMGhttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v364/UcK|Verbal/Galaxy_by_Choucism.jpg[/IMG]




 I've played with some of those tutorials!  Looks like you've done all the tutorials and combined them into one pic! :shock: good job man!


----------



## Verbal

LEXTC said:
			
		

> I've played with some of those tutorials!  Looks like you've done all the tutorials and combined them into one pic! :shock: good job man!



I didn't use any tutorials for that... I think I remember seeing a tutorial for a star field like mine, but I only looked at his main picture and tried to copy it. =P


----------



## jadin

The mini-cars are just too cool!


----------



## LaFoto

This is some Photoshop effect that *my daughter* once applied to her favourite photo of herself:


----------



## butterfinger

I have a gallery with some amazing photoshop photos I have collected and some that I have done like this one. 

photo

If you have any good ones upload them to the site, I would love to have them on the site


----------



## DRoberts

Here's one I did awhile back. the rider is a 13 year old kid named Sky Richards. Him and his brother Austin are local favorites in MotoX.

Original (cropped)





PS Edit


----------



## M1M

I was messing with a buddy's pic and came up with this. I LOVE DARK pix...


His pic. 







My chop







I know its not necessarily better I just like it lol


----------



## M1M

I took this one, copied the left side then pasted and inverted it onto the other, kinda came out good IMO


----------



## platano

M1M  that looks awesome.. great chop..


----------



## Buckster

Funny that this theme thread hasn't seen any action in a long time...  Well, we can fix that, right folks?!

Going through old archives today, I ran across a shot I made one foggy night in San Francisco 8 years ago this month and decided to play with it in Photoshop out of boredom.

Here's the original SOOC:





Canon 20D, ISO 100, 13 seconds @ f/7.1, 115mm with Canon 100-400mm lens

And here's the 'shopped version:






That was fun!


----------



## JennEcho

This was a card given to me by my daughter.


----------



## snowbear

Just a "pencil drawing" PS filter.  I used this in a class presentation on "green" transportation.





original:



DSC_1401 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## JennEcho

snowbear said:


> Just a "pencil drawing" PS filter. I used this in a class presentation on "green" transportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original:
> 
> DSC_1401 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr



I LOVE special effects like this on just about everything!  Very nice.

Here's one of mine: (the same photo with 3 different effects)


----------



## bc_steve

> View attachment 36082



JennEcho, I like that one!


----------



## elenaeshleman

I know they are cliche, but i love levitating photos! This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Ilovemycam

I don't care if it is cliche or not. Do what you like and love. 

Don't let the prejudices and preconceived notions stifle you. You will find a lot of 'play it safers' on the forum. Shoot for yourself and not for them.


----------



## Ilovemycam

Buckster said:


> Funny that this theme thread hasn't seen any action in a long time... Well, we can fix that, right folks?!
> 
> Going through old archives today, I ran across a shot I made one foggy night in San Francisco 8 years ago this month and decided to play with it in Photoshop out of boredom.
> 
> Here's the original SOOC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon 20D, ISO 100, 13 seconds @ f/7.1, 115mm with Canon 100-400mm lens
> 
> And here's the 'shopped version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was fun!



Very nice!


----------



## pez

I shot this (film scan) of my friend Susan way back in '83 or so, wearing these awesome '60's shades (which I found in a country store, lol):





...and recently shot her daughter wearing the same pairs of glasses:





I felt compelled to combine them, and thought I'd share...


----------



## KmH

I photoshop'd this one.......


----------



## pez

My cat goes to Raves.


----------



## pez

Morning altered...


----------



## KmH




----------



## CherylL

Fun with the grands




Tight Rope by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

One from the miniature series




Miniature world by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## pez

CherylL said:


> Fun with the grands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tight Rope by Cheryl, on Flickr


Believable...


----------



## stapo49

View from Ponte Vecchio



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

